# DPP44 switch installation for 942



## Don_S (Jul 5, 2005)

I have ordered the 942 and am waiting for it to be delivered. Since I have only one coax cable going to the room where the 942 will live, I had to buy a DPP44 switch to replace my current DP34. The DPP44 also has not yet been delivered. My question is this: what are the dimensions of the DPP44 relative to the DP34? the reason I ask is that the DP34 is currently attached to the mast part of the tripod that supports the SuperDish. There are two nuts (?screws) holding the DP34 against the mast. Will the screw holes on the DPP44 match up against the holes currently in the mast? If they don't, how should I affix the DPP44 to the mast? I am trying to be prepared for when the DPP44 arrives!  TIA for your replies.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Don_S said:


> I have ordered the 942 and am waiting for it to be delivered. Since I have only one coax cable going to the room where the 942 will live, I had to buy a DPP44 switch to replace my current DP34. The DPP44 also has not yet been delivered. My question is this: what are the dimensions of the DPP44 relative to the DP34? the reason I ask is that the DP34 is currently attached to the mast part of the tripod that supports the SuperDish. There are two nuts (?screws) holding the DP34 against the mast. Will the screw holes on the DPP44 match up against the holes currently in the mast? If they don't, how should I affix the DPP44 to the mast? I am trying to be prepared for when the DPP44 arrives!  TIA for your replies.


Here's a couple of those cool pictures Bobabird loves so much. 

As you can see from the pics, the DP34 is pretty much the same in width. The bottom mounting holes line up dang near perfectly with the bottom edge of the switches. But the top of the DPP44 is about an inch taller. So you will likely have to tweak one of the mounting holes.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Don_S (Jul 5, 2005)

Thank you for your response. Great pictures, BTW. After seeing the pictures I'm worried about how I'm going to affix the DPP44 to the mast. Hopefully only one screw/nut in the bottom hole will do. I don't feel upto drilling any new holes in the mast.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Don_S said:


> Thank you for your response. Great pictures, BTW. After seeing the pictures I'm worried about how I'm going to affix the DPP44 to the mast. Hopefully only one screw/nut in the bottom hole will do. I don't feel upto drilling any new holes in the mast.


Realistically......I know someone's gonna blast me for saying this, heck I have even complained about this being done in the past,......just ziptie the top mount of the switch to the mast. Problem solved. Just make sure you ground the switch, With as many ground lugs as this baby has......I am sure they were put there for a reason.


----------



## Don_S (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks again for your suggestion. I was up on the roof yesterday to drop an additional cable from the DP34 (in preparation for the arrival of the DPP44). I need to check this again but I'm pretty sure the DP34 is not grounded... and the install was done by a DN installer. Should it have been grounded? what is the risk in NOT grounding the switch? I'm guessing in the event of a lightning strike to the switch, the high voltages will be carried inside the house if the switch is not grounded, am I correct?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Don_S said:


> Thanks again for your suggestion. I was up on the roof yesterday to drop an additional cable from the DP34 (in preparation for the arrival of the DPP44). I need to check this again but I'm pretty sure the DP34 is not grounded... and the install was done by a DN installer. Should it have been grounded? what is the risk in NOT grounding the switch? I'm guessing in the event of a lightning strike to the switch, the high voltages will be carried inside the house if the switch is not grounded, am I correct?


Ohhh, now your hitting the contraversal questions. :grin: If you do a search, I know there are several real good discussions on this in the past.

There are many reasons to ground your system, lighting suppression is only one of them. And realistically a direct strike is likely going to toast your equipment anyhow. Did the original installer at least use a ground block anywhere? To go a little further, originally I had been told not to ground a DP34 that it would cause issues, but I was corrected quite quickly on that one, and I believe it was SimpleSimon who quoted part of the 34's manual that says that the 34 can and should be used as a grounding point.

Well, in my opinion it is important to make sure your system is well grounded. You want to be able to divert strikes away from your equipment as much as possible, but electrically there are many other reasons to do it. One of the least known reasons is to provide a static drain. To elaborate, it has been known to occur, although rare, that static potential can build up across the LNBF itself, thus discharging at high potential and damaging the LNBF as a result. Giving the static charge a way to dissipate can help prevent this phenomena. Another reason would to make sure your coax runs have a properly grounded shield.

I'm sure others will jump into this one.

Hope this helps,


----------

